# Knee bone bruise anyone?



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey all,
Has anyone been diagnosed with a bone bruise before? If so how long did it take to heal? Doc said I can keep biking and wait 4-6 weeks but afterwards my knee is aching. Just wanted some input on what to expect besides dull aches.



Much appreciatted,
Andres


----------



## skunkape (May 2, 2006)

*ride thru the pain*

do what the doctor says


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

skunkape said:


> do what the doctor says


i have a big fat scrape and a bruise underneath...right on the kneecap. hurt like hell when bending the knee for about a week. scab's finally healing but still a bruise.

doctor said the reason it hurts when i bend it is because i'm not supposed to bend it! but he said it's 'minor', nothing torn or broken, he was more worried about my fractured thumb.

he said buy armor and keep off the bike *4-6 weeks* too. soundslike a long time but if i were to hit my knee again in the same spot i'd probably cry from the pain. hope you heal up well!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sanjosedre said:


> Hey all,
> Has anyone been diagnosed with a bone bruise before? If so how long did it take to heal? Doc said I can keep biking and wait 4-6 weeks but afterwards my knee is aching. Just wanted some input on what to expect besides dull aches.
> 
> Much appreciatted,
> Andres


ice and ibuprophen will help the pain. if the doc says you can keep riding, then go for it. after you ride ice it for 20 min and take an anti-inflamatory.

bone bruises take a long time to heal - longer than your average bruise. i bruised my elbow (bone bruise) in a roadie crash a while back and it probably took 6 months before that spot wasn't sensitve to touch. fortunately, i don't do a lot of pedaling with my elbow!! 

give the ice & ibuprophen after you ride a try. it should help.

rt


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I had one that covered a huge portion of the inside of my knee...got the patella, tibia and femur. It was so painful that I had to sleep on my side with a pillow between my legs for over two months and even the slightest tap on it would bring out terrible pain and a strange reaction...I would laugh uncontrollably. 

It took me nearly four months to heal completely, but the Dr. never told me to stay off my bike. He just told me not to hit it anymore. It's the most long-lasting and painful injury I've ever had.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

sanjosedre said:


> Hey all,
> Has anyone been diagnosed with a bone bruise before? If so how long did it take to heal? Doc said I can keep biking and wait 4-6 weeks but afterwards my knee is aching. Just wanted some input on what to expect besides dull aches.
> 
> Much appreciatted,
> Andres


Hit mine as bad as you can w/out cracking it. Just man up and take the pain. Easier to do while the adrenaline is goin, but it'll go away eventually (months). Course, I still have am indent where it happened and that was some ten odd years ago.


----------



## polartrekker (Aug 16, 2004)

bruised mine about a month ago and it still hurts like a mutha' too.... hurts more after running or biking for long periods, but like *rt* says...just ice it and take some tylenol....has become my daily ritual.... go for a ride, eat some tylenol, and lay on the couch with an icepack.... I've learned that if I don't do that, walking is a bit more of a challenge than it ought to ever be the next day


----------



## kendogg (Jul 7, 2004)

I smashed my knee into a rock in early December. It took about 3 months to feel completely better. Now I wear Veggie knee wraps for the rocky stuff. I can't really afford to do that again.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Bruised my heel pretty good last year. It was tender for a good 2 months or so and then, just when I started to forget about it, I bailed and landed on it again. Long story short, it takes much longer to heal than a regular bruise or break for that matter. Like others have said, ice and ibuprofin will get you through. Other than that, you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Breznak (Mar 11, 2005)

Being well versed in knee problems, I can inform you that bone bruises, even minor ones, take a long, long time to heal, though you need not expect much more than the dull aches unless you hit the bruised area, in which case it will hurt like a sumana*****. You have to go easy on it for a while and see what aggravates in and what doesn't. If the biking makes it sore, unfortunately you are probably going to have to stay off the bike for a while (heaven forbid!). 

Ibuprofen always worked well for me. 400mg 4-5 times daily should help.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh hell yeah, they hurt like hell and take a long time to completely go away. Most infamous/regular one for me is inside of the knee, where it's really just bone no muscle /fat. I've hit that area falling on my in-line skates and also on the TT/HB of my bike during falls. Never stopped me from riding or doing anything, just as the doc said don't hit it or you will know and expect it to be like that for months.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

kendogg said:


> I smashed my knee into a rock in early December. It took about 3 months to feel completely better. Now I wear Veggie knee wraps for the rocky stuff. I can't really afford to do that again.


Please, _please _let Veggie knee wraps be what they sound like. Carrots and pees mashed up and contained by lettuce in some sort of wrap around the knee with the whole thing kept together by long strands of chives?:idea:


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

Breznak said:


> Ibuprofen always worked well for me. 400mg 4-5 times daily should help.


Be careful taking a lot of ibuprofen over several days or weeks - it can cause stomach ulcers.

I landed on a rock with my knee a few days ago when my foot somehow got caught in a piece of barbed wire - I felt like I was going to puke for 2-3 minutes. It really is painful to bump it now, but it doesn't ache or anything, luckily I was going pretty slow.


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

I too took a nasty spill and went (bare) knees first into rocks - damn did that hurt. I was off the bike for about a month. Luckily it didn't swell up too much...but my left leg was left with a nasty little scar. 

Fast forward a year later (a couple weeks ago), I'm out in Vegas for work. I wacked that same leg really good on a coffee table (don't ask! ) ...and it's still swollen - not good.

Like with a number of people who have responded already - ibuprofen and lots of ice! It does help! Good luck with the recovery...


----------



## joyridergirl (Feb 13, 2005)

I am right there with a bone bruise on the inside of my left knee cap. I had shin guards on and slid and hit a babyhead....just a smalll scrape and big pain to bend. I am using ice and ibu.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

This was my knee bone bruise, a couple of pain pills and 3 weeks later I was good to go.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

What knee?

I can see 2lbs of mince  


Hope you are ok.
Now that look's REALLY sore.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Yeah I'm doing ok, thanks. It happened the weekend before Memorial Day weekend. I've been back on the bike for just over two now and am riding well.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

Good to hear that.

I have had a few hole's in my knee's in the past not nice, esp when you see the yellow fat on the out side of your pant's  

You know it may be more than a scratch then!

No pain now at all and the scars have all but gone hope you can say the same in in a while.


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

*After reading this thread*

I've got to look into elbow and knee pads.


----------



## endoh (Mar 8, 2006)

of my three bone bruises, one formed a cyst. the bone around the bruise died due to the loss of blood flow. be very careful. if it starts to get hot to the touch or you start to run a fever, call the doc immediately.


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

*Today is the test*

Same here, last weekend I got a pretty bad knee bone bruise, today after work is the first chance I am getting to ride my mtb, hopefully all is well, although the knee is still sore. its going to be no problem though, pain is good for the soul


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

It gets better that's for sure, I've found that resting these things does nothing for me. Just ride through it.

Good luck,
dre


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I did it twice in one summer... which means I spent 1/2 my summer with a painful knee. Luckily they weren't too bad, back on the bike in 3 wks. w/ some pain... but I always wear kneepads now.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

No thank you.


----------



## logansrun (Mar 30, 2011)

I banged my knee on the ground 10 days ago. The swelling has gone down some, but I can't come close to bending it. Sounds like my best bet is to keep it straight and wait it out. Do you all think it will be useable in a couple weeks? Being idle is killing me.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

Rest, Ice, Compression, and Elevation. If that doesn't work, you may want to start looking at hand cycles.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

probably not good medical advice but when i bang a joint i ice it to get the swelling down and after that i try to move it. cuz if you keep it straight it tightens up even more. as long as its not broken i try to bite my tongue and walk it off.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Bone bruises take a really long time to heal. I bruised my "funny bone" once. There is really nothing funny about that. I couldn't move it or my hand and I thought I had broken it but no, it really was "just" bruised. It was almost a year before it completely quit hurting.

Edit: My point is that if you can't move it, maybe it should be x-rayed to be sure it's not broken or bone-bruised.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Back in my early 20's I had a bone bruise on my left shoulder that took months to heal (motocross accident). I currently have a bone bruise on the heal of my foot from stepping on a rock while chasing a soccer ball bare footed in my back yard. Hurts like a mo-fo the first few steps of the day... 

Good luck with your knee!

Jeff


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

S-Works said:


> I've got to look into elbow and knee pads.


+1 I hav been putting it off but its on the next to buy list for sure now.


----------



## Optimus_Slime (Dec 27, 2010)

i wear pads now after i crashed and landed on my knee, i wish it had only just been bruised. 

broken knee cap and 18 months out of action :-(


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I took a nice tumble at the NV St DH Championships six weeks ago. I ended up with a bone contusion, meniscus tear and a subluxed patella. Last weekend I built up a custom frame and went for a 100' spin that ended with excruciating pain. I'm getting a scope done next week. What's worse is I have a season pass to Mammoth and they have record snow this year


----------



## Lalbert1060 (Feb 20, 2021)

sanjosedre said:


> Hey all,
> Has anyone been diagnosed with a bone bruise before? If so how long did it take to heal? Doc said I can keep biking and wait 4-6 weeks but afterwards my knee is aching. Just wanted some input on what to expect besides dull aches.
> 
> Much appreciatted,
> Andres


----------



## Lalbert1060 (Feb 20, 2021)

sanjosedre said:


> Hey all,
> Has anyone been diagnosed with a bone bruise before? If so how long did it take to heal? Doc said I can keep biking and wait 4-6 weeks but afterwards my knee is aching. Just wanted some input on what to expect besides dull aches.
> 
> Much appreciatted,
> Andres


Fell off bike in Sept snake on to my right knee. Felt slightly bad but continued to ride until November when my knee have out. An MRI diagnosed bone bruise also called a micro fracture of the tibia. Pain and no riding ever since. Hurts to walk but have been told I can ride if pain not too much. It's been 3 1/2 months now. 
lee


----------

